# Hair color?



## makeupjunkie00 (Mar 8, 2009)

Hey guys

I was just hoping someone could help me with what kind of highlights to get? I have dark brown hair and want my hair to pop! so any ideas would be great! Pics would work too! Thanks


----------



## Johnnie (Mar 8, 2009)

It would be easier to give you advice if you posted photos


----------



## magneticheart (Mar 8, 2009)

Yeah, it would be better if you posted pics.


----------



## makeupjunkie00 (Mar 8, 2009)

I don't have a camera, so I can't post pics. I found a pic of Rachel Bilson and my hair is close to her hair color. Hopefully that helps!


----------



## BlackPirateFlag (Mar 8, 2009)

Oy! I'd love to look at the picture but I guess I can't see it until I have 10 posts. I'll return to this thread and give my input after a couple more posts


----------



## Lucy (Mar 8, 2009)

to make dark brown hair pop you could go two ways- either deep caramel/toffee highlights so your hair is more like eva longaria's here:






shade would depend on your colouring

orr you could put some red through it like ashlee simpson's






or maybe even just get a gloss to it, dark brown, shiny hair can be really gorgeous.


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 8, 2009)

Dark brown hair you have all the options in the world. Inorder to give advice, i would need to know a few things like, what kind of life style do you have (do you work in a place where it is very conservative), if you are going to be willing to up keep the colour, what kind of hair style do you have....etc


----------



## makeupjunkie00 (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks for all of your answers! I really like eva longoria highlights. it's exactly what i was looking for.


----------

